
Minimalism: Practical Guide to Writing Less Code (2002) [pdf] - magnusjonsson
http://www.two-sdg.demon.co.uk/curbralan/papers/jaoo/Minimalism.pdf
======
martinced
It's kinda ironic that a guide to minimalism, written in 2002, obviously has
in mind a language like Java or C++ (the vocabulary used makes it crystal
clear)... Languages which are not exactly known for their lack of verboseness
; )

I know that for many here Java/C++/C# + ORM + XML + SQL is "The one true way
of life"...

But I moved on: I do really believe pg's point about "Beating the average" and
trying to "think outside the (Java/C# ORM XML SQL) box"...

For example, I'd personally much rather see posted and upvoted _recent_
writings about languages offering, say, lockless concurrency (Clojure) or
specifically preventing "type inheritance" (hence forcing you to use
composition instead of inheritance) (Go), etc.

I mean, it's cute to see a 2002 presentation about ways to deal with late
nineties issues but honestly I think the world should start to move on.

I don't doubt there are a lot of older codebase around that would benefit from
this but what about people would start to use HN to try to move the world
forward?

~~~
DenisM
I don't see how lockless concurrency is related to writing less code. OTOH I
do see how proper use of SQL, which you so hastily left behind, is directly
related and beneficial.

Form your post it seems like you're not so much interested in "less code" type
of things regardless of their age, and more interested in new things for the
sake of their newness, and in "moving on" away from the old things, whatever
they are.

Don't get carried away with that.

